# الألكيل بنزين لصناعة السلفونيك



## العجمىى (15 مارس 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/topics/57087/posts 

يعتبر حامض الألكيل سلفونيك والذي يعرف بأسم السلفونيك من أهم مكونات الصابون السائل حيث يتعادل هذا الحامض بهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مكونا الصابون السائل ويعتبر الصابون السائل أكثر المنظفات الصناعية انتشارا لعدة أسباب هي:

رخيص الثمن
سهل الاستخدام
سهل التصنيع حيث يمكن تصنيعة بالمنزل
الخامات الأولية له متوافرة رخيصة
كما أن الصابون السائل ينتج بكميات ضخمة عالميا ومن تأتي أهمية المواد الأولية لصناعة الصابون أهمها بالقطع هي حامض الألكيل بنزين سلفونيك. *أهداف المشروع:*

إنتاج المواد الخام وتصنيعها من الأولويات التي توليها الدولة اهتماماً كبيراًفي الفترة الأخيرة حيث أن معظم المواد الخام التي تدخل في العايد من الصناعات تكون مستوردة وغالية الثمن وغير متوفرة في بعض الأحيان.
*المنتجات:*

ينتج هذا المشروع حامض الألكيل بنزين سلفونيك المعروف باسم حامض السلفونيك. 
*خطوات الإنتاج والمعدات المطلوبة:*


_تتلخص مراحل التصنيع في الخطوات الآتية:_

تتلخص حامض الكبريتيك (98.5 %) مع حامض الكبريتيك المدخن بنسبة 1:1.
يوضع الألكيل بنزين بحلة التفاعل ويضاف إليه حامض الكبريتيك تدريجيًا مع التقليب.
ثم يضاف الماء مع التقليب والتبريد حتى 45 درجة مئوية.
يترك التفاعل لمدة 14 ساعة.
يجمع حامض الألكيل بنزين من الطبقة العليا من حلة التفاعل.
يعبأ الناتج في جراكن أو جمادانات.
_ويلزم للمشروع المعدات التالية: _
حلة التفاعل من الأستانلس أستيل مزودة بنظام تبريد علي شكل قمع فصل - عدد خزانين من الحديد وتنك معايرة وطلمبة رفع الأستانلس أستيل.
*الخامات:*


الألكيل بنزين (شركات البتروكيماويات المصرية).
حامض الكبريتيك المركز 98.5 %.
حامض الكبريتيك المدخن.
*المساحة والموقع:*

يلزم لهذا المشروع مساحة حوالي 500 متر مربع للخزانات وحلة التفاعل وأماكن تجميع الناتج، ويلزم تهوية طبيعية ويجب أن تكون خارج النطاق السكني.
*التسويق والمبيعات:*

يعتبر حامض الألكيل بنزين واسع الانتشار جداً حيث يدخل في عديد من صناعات المنظفات ويفضل أن يكون علي درجة عالية من الجودة والسعر المناسب ولا يحتاج هذا المنتج إلى كثير من الدعاية للتعريف به، فقط المطلوب أن يكون أكثر جودة وأقل سعراً من المنافسين في السوق.
*الاشتراطات الصحية والبيئية:*


يراعى اتخاذ الحيطة عند نقل الخامات خاصة حامض الكبريتيك حيث ينصح باستخدام القفازات والملابس الواقية عند التعامل معه وعند تلامس الحامض مع جلد الإنسان يجب وضع كربونات الصوديوم والانتقال للمستشفي.
اختيار مناسب لموقع المشروع.
*المصدر:*

النماذج الإسترشادية للمشروعات الصغيرة / الصندوق الاجتماعي للتنمية
منقول وارجوا الاستفاده منه


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (15 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> يعتبر حامض الألكيل سلفونيك والذي يعرف بأسم السلفونيك من أهم مكونات الصابون السائل حيث يتعادل هذا الحامض بهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم مكونا الصابون السائل ويعتبر الصابون السائل أكثر المنظفات الصناعية انتشارا لعدة أسباب هي:
> 
> رخيص الثمن
> سهل الاستخدام
> ...


 
أ/ عجمى لم استطع ان اقراء ماكتبت دون ان اشكرك مع انى قرائتة من قبل ولاكن بارك الله فيك لمساعدتك اخوانك


----------



## العجمىى (15 مارس 2010)

اخى جزاك الله خير وانا نقلتوا للافاده


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (16 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## العجمىى (16 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## السعيد رضا (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## المهندس يامن (17 مارس 2010)

*الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## العجمىى (18 مارس 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااا


 ربنا يبارك لك ولولديك


----------



## العجمىى (18 مارس 2010)

المهندس يامن قال:


> *الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود*​


 وجزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## samir hosny (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا هناك بعض الأستفسار ماهى نسبة *الألكيل بنزين 
*


----------



## 04056525 (20 يناير 2011)

طيب الكلام دة ملوش لزمة من غير النسب


----------



## ابو هتاف (2 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hakim1204 (28 مارس 2011)

عايز اعرف اسعار النزين الالكيل والاحماض


----------



## hakim1204 (30 مارس 2011)

عاوز اعرف النسب والمقادير من الالكيل والحامض وشكرا


----------



## شريف بحر (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## sharifalasali (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل يوجد صور او مخطط تفصيلى لوحدة اتناج السلفونيك*


----------



## chshahawy (25 نوفمبر 2011)

samir hosny قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا هناك بعض الأستفسار ماهى نسبة *الألكيل بنزين
> *


ياريت يابشمهندس معلش النسب وهل هو محتاج لماتور تقليب ولا لا


----------



## sharifalasali (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليك اريد منك المساعدة فى تصنيع **خلاطة صناعة محلية مبطنة من الداخل بالرصاص او السراميك لصناعة حمض السلفونيك 
*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 ديسمبر 2011)

العفو قصدك الالكيل الثقيل لو الخفيف الي يدخل بصناعه المنظفات


----------



## الرشيد2 (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussein2020 (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروان السيد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارغب في متخصص لا نتاج السلفونيك كشريك بنسبه في الا رباح هو بالخبره وانا راس المال ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## mohamdy2006 (25 مايو 2013)

هل يوجد فى مصر مصنع لانتاج الاكيل بنزين سلفونيات


----------

